# How to turn Flash off in Manual mode on Nikon D7000



## otomamayl (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm sure I've done this before, but I can't turn Flash off in Manual Mode.  It only cycles between Fill, Rear and Red-eye.  Why can't I set Flash Off?  Help!!


----------



## SCraig (Dec 15, 2013)

Assuming you mean the pop-up flash all you have to do is close it to turn it off.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 15, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Assuming you mean the pop-up flash all you have to do is close it to turn it off.



Shooting in the magic green *Auto* mode, it will simply pop right back up when the shutter button is pressed.

Try shooting in *P* mode.


----------



## otomamayl (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh - I think you're right! I just tried it in a darkened room. The real test will be my daughter's performance tonight. I was so hung up on seeing the flash off sign and not being able to set it! Thanks!


----------



## SCraig (Dec 15, 2013)

480sparky said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming you mean the pop-up flash all you have to do is close it to turn it off.
> ...


Very true, however the OP's original post clearly stated "Manual Mode" and it will not pop back up in that mode.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 15, 2013)

Annoying isn't it.  
When I first got my d7000 I was learning to use my camera, outside in semi bright lighting in AUTO and that darn flash would keep popping up.  I even wore a baseball cap to prevent the flash from going all the way up.

Then I learned the Auto no Flash feature before venturing into Manual/Aperture modes.

of course, we're not sure if you mean Manual Mode or Manual Focus which are different.


----------



## Tailgunner (Dec 15, 2013)

SCraig said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > SCraig said:
> ...



This^ 

There is a small flash button on the front of the body near the lens on your left side you can press any time if you want to use the pop up flash again.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 15, 2013)

SCraig said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > SCraig said:
> ...




I was assuming Manual FLASH mode, not manual CAMERA mode.


----------

